# Nissan Altima GXE 2000 strange noise while accelerating



## Nicky (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello All

This is the first time I am writing a post on this forum. My Nissan Altima 2000 produces a strange noise when I accelerate. The noise goes off immediately when I take my foot off the accelerator or break the car. It has been consistant for past 2 days. I have 65000 miles on it. I am planning to get the timing belt changed from Firestone Mastercare this weekend. Any ideas on if this is the reason for the noise. The noise is so low that I cannot hear it if the windows are closed. When I roll down the windows, the noise seems to be coming from the lower back side of the car. Any help will be appreciated.

Thank you

Nicky 
:newbie:


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Nicky said:


> Hello All
> 
> This is the first time I am writing a post on this forum. My Nissan Altima 2000 produces a strange noise when I accelerate. The noise goes off immediately when I take my foot off the accelerator or break the car. It has been consistant for past 2 days. I have 65000 miles on it. I am planning to get the timing belt changed from Firestone Mastercare this weekend. Any ideas on if this is the reason for the noise. The noise is so low that I cannot hear it if the windows are closed. When I roll down the windows, the noise seems to be coming from the lower back side of the car. Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hi Nicky-
First off, our Altimas don't have a timing belt, like Honda's, its a timing chain, similar to a bike chain, which should last for the life of the car. Now if Firestone says they want to replace it, thats a red flag not to bring your car there, because they don't know what there talking about. In general I'd never bring my car to a store that sells tires. Find yourself a good local general mechanic instead.

Have someone check for a hole in the exahust or if a wheel bearing is going


----------



## Nicky (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you so much LONDONDERRY

I actually have a quote from firestone- $24.00 for belt and $205.00 Labor charges for recplacing it. Wow...I am really surprised. Can you or someone else reading this recommend a good mechanic in Atlanta? The other thing that I noticed is that when I start the car, the noise is not there but it shows up 20 minutes after I have been driving...specially if I have been driving very slowly when I am stuck in traffic.

Thanks.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Nicky said:


> Thank you so much LONDONDERRY
> 
> I actually have a quote from firestone- $24.00 for belt and $205.00 Labor charges for recplacing it. Wow...I am really surprised. Can you or someone else reading this recommend a good mechanic in Atlanta? The other thing that I noticed is that when I start the car, the noise is not there but it shows up 20 minutes after I have been driving...specially if I have been driving very slowly when I am stuck in traffic.
> 
> Thanks.


FYI, the belts in your car are used for driving the a/c, water pump, alternator, steering. Tehre not used to time the engine, they just driv the components I mentioned. Now the timimg chain is an internal engine component, that is expected to last the life of the engine. only under extreme neglect would you ever have to replace it.

I think the price is a bit high, but I could be wrong. Check around, unfortunatly I don't live anywhere near Georgia, ask some of your family and/ or friends if then know any local mechanics. It sounds as though your belts are starting to slip, so they need to be replace. 

Frank


----------



## Nicky (Jun 14, 2006)

LONDONDERRY said:


> FYI, the belts in your car are used for driving the a/c, water pump, alternator, steering. Tehre not used to time the engine, they just driv the components I mentioned. Now the timimg chain is an internal engine component, that is expected to last the life of the engine. only under extreme neglect would you ever have to replace it.
> 
> I think the price is a bit high, but I could be wrong. Check around, unfortunatly I don't live anywhere near Georgia, ask some of your family and/ or friends if then know any local mechanics. It sounds as though your belts are starting to slip, so they need to be replace.
> 
> Frank


Hello LONDONDERRY
I actually got a call back from Firestone and the technician apologized for using the wrong word- timing belt. He said that the drive belts need to be changed which drive the alternator, power steering and the air conditioner. So this was just the wrong word that he used. He said that the timing chain is going to last for the entire duration of the engine as you mentioned before. Thank you so much for your feedback. I am going to shop around for a quote on changing the belts. Will keep you posted on the cost...if anyone is interested.


----------

